# DVC-Bonnet Creek comparisons if you've stayed at both



## elaine (Feb 4, 2021)

building on the "is the bubble worth in anymore" thread, If you've stayed at both DVC and Bonnet Creek, I'd love to hear your comparisons, pros/cons. (esp. for BC- things like noise in units, bed comfort/quality, transportation to parks, atmosphere at resort/pools, food court offerings, etc.). thanks. Elaine


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 4, 2021)

elaine said:


> building on the "is the bubble worth in anymore" thread, If you've stayed at both DVC and Bonnet Creek, I'd love to hear your comparisons, pros/cons. (esp. for BC- things like noise in units, bed comfort/quality, transportation to parks, atmosphere at resort/pools, food court offerings, etc.) thanks. Elaine


I would love to know too. We have stayed in DVC recently. We don't own, but I would love to know what great alternatives there are to DVC and how they compare. I know Bonnet Creek is loved by the folks on DISBoards. I think also Marriott's Harbour Lake is a great alternative as well. Smaller but with an OKW feel to it.









						The we loooooove Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek Part 4
					

Welcome to Part 4 of The we loooooove Bonnet Creek thread!  Hat tip to all those who started these threads and kept them going: Lisa0620, SparKeLLy, vettechick99, donaldduck352, Disfan15, Cdn Gal, and many more!  Here are the links to the old threads (I highly recommend reading at least the...




					www.disboards.com


----------



## CPNY (Feb 4, 2021)

elaine said:


> building on the "is the bubble worth in anymore" thread, If you've stayed at both DVC and Bonnet Creek, I'd love to hear your comparisons, pros/cons. (esp. for BC- things like noise in units, bed comfort/quality, transportation to parks, atmosphere at resort/pools, food court offerings, etc.) thanks. Elaine


I’d love to know overall quality compared to Marriott or Vistana as well (that’s what I know). This would give me another good option for my RCI points when I cant snag DVC. It will also help me decide on if I should finally take the DVC plunge.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 4, 2021)

Transportation to parks is no longer free, so that is a big raspberry on them.   It costs quite a bit and not worth the price for a big family.  The food court is great.  The units are quiet and really beautiful.  The internet sort of sucked every time we have stayed there as well.  So it's not all that great.  The pools are great, the grandkids really love the pirate pool


----------



## bnoble (Feb 4, 2021)

We've done DVC stays at BCV, BLT, BRV, BWV, OKW, and SSR. I've also done a couple of stays at WBC. Each has different strengths and weaknesses, but all have been great vacations.

I like the layouts at WBC better than any of the DVC units I've stayed in with the _possible_ exception of OKW. Most other DVC balconies are so small as to be nearly unusable. It's hard to fit four around most DVC dining tables, and the living areas mostly seem too small for the overall units. Not having ice makers in some of the DVC resorts is a pet peeve of mine (I am hoping that the hard goods renovation at SSR fixes this). I recall the furniture/beds at WBC to be fine, but it's been a while.

The pools at Bonnet are IMO more interesting than most DVC pools except Stormalong Bay, which is more comparable. Everything at Bonnet is an easy walk from everything else. Quick service is okay, food prices are comparable and drink prices are less expensive. The hotel building has a causal outdoor/covered grill with table service and a couple of sit down restaurants inside. Bonnet has a definite "resort" atmosphere, lots of families having a good time. I suspect the average Bonnet guest spends more time at the resort and less time at the theme parks, which helps make the place feel more lively. The high rises do make it a little more densely populated than anything other than maybe RIV and BLT. I don't recall problems with noise at WBC, but also never had a room overlooking the pools/lake. The room I had at BWV that overlooked the feature pool did get some pool noise, but it wasn't bothersome---maybe because noise generally doesn't bother me. Bonnet has gas grills that are well-kept vs. DVC charcoal, so I never grill at the latter. I think GFV might have gas grills too, but I've never stayed there.

I would never stay at WBC without a car, and I would never use their shuttle for transportation to the parks. If I wanted someone else to drive I would take an Uber/Lyft/cab rather than their shuttle. To be fair, I almost always rent a car when I'm at DVC resorts too. At some of the DVC units, parking is far even on a good day---notably excepting the most common SSR and OKW. I never had much of a problem parking at WBC but was in a building close to the garage so maybe just got lucky. WBC has a great location on Buena Vista Drive between the Epcot resorts and Disney Springs; it is very central. You will often drive past it when going between SSR/OKW and the theme parks.

Depending on where exactly your room is, WBC can be "more Disney" than some of the DVC resorts. One of our stays was a higher floor in a building that overlooked Epcot--I could see Spaceship Earth out the sliding glass doors while I was making breakfast in the kitchen. We had a great view of the Epcot fireworks, and could see the Magic Kingdom fireworks off in the distance as well.


----------



## dannybaker (Feb 4, 2021)

We are disney nuts and have annual passes and stay at DVC on a regular basis and believe Marriott and bonnet creek are as nice as DVC. 
Everyone is different and at different stages of their life.


----------



## elaine (Feb 4, 2021)

Agree that there are many very nice (or arguably nicer) offsite resorts. We've stayed at HGVC-SW and Tuscany, almost all Marriotts, etc. Wondering specifically about BC and how it stacks up to DVC as an "almost in the bubble" option. It is a very unique "offsite" alternative bc is literally inches from onsite. Of all the others, the drive-time is a deal-killer for DH (who had to shuttle 4 teens)--no matter how luxurious the digs.
So, from responses:
+1 BC: Gas grill are a nice bonus for BC vs DVC BBQ-who wants to lug/buy charcoal, lighter fluid, etc.?!
-1 BC: still need to get into a car to get to parks (plus parking fee for WDW) or pay $$ for family of 5 shuttles/uber.
-1 DVC: eating space squished for 4+ except OKW.
-1 DVC small balconies (except OKW).


----------



## CPNY (Feb 4, 2021)

elaine said:


> Gas grill are a nice bonus for BC vs DVC BBQ-who wants to lug/buy charcoal, lighter fluid, etc.?!



I wonder what drove that choice. Liability/cost with gas lines? Or would they rather you eat in the parks and spend money? Another factor is that most people staying on site have a Disney dining plan? I just realized the balconies don’t have full tables and chairs like Vistana or Marriott. That’s a killer for me since I tend eat a lot of meals on the balcony.


----------



## elaine (Feb 4, 2021)

OKW 1BR+ has round heavy duty plastic table/chairs for 4 with fairly large (maybe screened?) porch and a good-sized eating space for 4-as opposed to mot other DVCs.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 4, 2021)

elaine said:


> OKW 1BR+ has round heavy duty plastic table/chairs for 4 with fairly large screened porch and a good-sized eating space for 4-as opposed to mot other DVCs.


That’s a big deal for me, I will just have to deal with AKV small table this week. SSR treehouses look like a better alternative. They each have huge decks. I have to buy a DVC just to book that!


----------



## bnoble (Feb 4, 2021)

elaine said:


> with fairly large screened porch


I don't *think* they are screened, but I also have never really dealt with bugs, and I've been there in February, April, and late May.


----------



## montygz (Feb 4, 2021)

elaine said:


> building on the "is the bubble worth in anymore" thread, If you've stayed at both DVC and Bonnet Creek, I'd love to hear your comparisons, pros/cons. (esp. for BC- things like noise in units, bed comfort/quality, transportation to parks, atmosphere at resort/pools, food court offerings, etc.). thanks. Elaine


I enjoy staying at both resorts. When I visit Disney, we mainly stay at Saratoga Springs, but we have stayed at Old Key West and the Beach Club. 

DVC advantages
1. Location. You can't get any closer. Walking to Disney Springs or Epcot is great.
2. Transportation. If you don't feel like driving, Disney has you covered. Of course, sometimes you are better off driving, even when staying at a DVC resort.
3. Lots of lifeguards at the feature pools. Overall I like the theming and feature pools at the DVC resorts over WBC.
4. Food court at Saratoga Springs. I like fast-casual restaurants, so I find it a plus.
5. Overall theming. Disney does a great job.

WBC advantages
1. Much more space for your money. We will stay in a 1BR at DVC and a 2 or 3 bedroom at WBC. This is a huge advantage for a long stay.
2. Easier to book. WBC seems to always have a room you can get. Reservations are hawked all over. No "renting points" games the DVC owners like to play.
3. Free mini golf and a nice lazy river. 
4. Great views. The tall towers at WBC mean you can really get some memorable views if you are lucky enough to get one. 
5. Compact layout. The resort is easy to get around in. Saratoga Springs is sprawling by comparison.

When it comes to things like noise, bed comfort, etc. those things are a tie. I've had excellent service at both places. Overall, I find timeshare resorts much quieter than a hotel thanks to the large room sizes. As for the rooms, all Orlando rooms get a lot of use, so I don't expect perfection. Much will come down to the last time your unit was refurbed, which can be the luck of the draw.


----------



## Dean (Feb 4, 2021)

Both are nice as are the Hilton's and most of the Marriott properties.  All different with plusses and minuses but the same can be said comparing the different DVC resorts as well.  Overall we prefer on property for transportation, early access when available (coming back) and the theming of the resorts.  I think the non presidential rooms at BC are a little below DVC but the grills there are great and the lazy river is a nice option overall.  In many ways we prefer the Fountains and some of the Marriott's to BC.  Regardless we are content and adapt to where we stay but on vs off is a different feel to us.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 4, 2021)

Dean said:


> Both are nice as are the Hilton's and most of the Marriott properties.  All different with plusses and minuses but the same can be said comparing the different DVC resorts as well.  Overall we prefer on property for transportation, early access when available (coming back) and the theming of the resorts.  I think the non presidential rooms at BC are a little below DVC but the grills there are great and the lazy river is a nice option overall.  In many ways we prefer the Fountains and some of the Marriott's to BC.  Regardless we are content and adapt to where we stay but on vs off is a different feel to us.


I’m at vistana villages now across from the fountains. The fountains look good. I’d book there using RCI points,  but it seems like there is always cheap units with interval AC’s


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 4, 2021)

If you can afford a DVC contract, then you can afford a Bali Hai or Canterbury resale Wyndham deed (lowest maintenance fees in the Wyndham system) and stay in a 2 BR presidential for the same price as a studio with a smaller buy in cost. The cabins, Grande villas, Grand Floridan and Riviera units are the only DVC rooms  nicer than the Bonnet Creek Presidentials that you can get for the price of a STUDIO. It's the equivalent of paying an extra $1000 a month in rent to avoid an hour long commute. Of course some people value their time that high and would pay it, but most people aren't that well off for that compromise to make sense.

My personal opinion/financial advice is to not waste the money on DVC in its current state and just load up what you save into your retirement fund. I feel like more people should put everything they earn above the 12% federal tax bracket into a traditional 401k/IRA accounts, retire early, live in a state with 0 income tax and live within the 12% federal tax bracket when you are old enough to pull out your retirement funds (80k for a married couple in 2020). Wyndham is a much better system to own in during your retirement years anyways. I'm only 31 years old but that's my plan. My teaching pension is supposed to pay out half my salary once I'm 56 until the day I die. Once we own a house, I'm pumping everything into my husband's 401k and getting each of us a traditional IRA on top of that and contributing the full $31,500 on top of my pension. It grows faster than mortgage interest anyways and the funds are protected in bankruptcy.

If each spouse has their own 401k/IRA accounts, they can contribute up to $51,000 a year before their income gets taxed. Why have 22% of it taxed now when you can put it away to be taxed only 12% later? So if you're not at a point where you're set for the rest of your life, DVC is a frivolous expense that you don't need to waste money on. I've been to every resort on property. Wyndham is the most economical and if you're looking for better quality, Marriott is the next step up. DVC is "set for life" status in my frugal opinion.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 4, 2021)

Of course tax levels might be more or less when you retire.  I prefer the Roth option more.  Will know in about 9 years if the tax policy favors me or should have stuck with non Roth contributions.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 5, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> If you can afford a DVC contract, then you can afford a Bali Hai or Canterbury resale Wyndham deed (lowest maintenance fees in the Wyndham system) and stay in a 2 BR presidential for the same price as a studio with a smaller buy in cost. The cabins, Grande villas, Grand Floridan and Riviera units are the only DVC rooms  nicer than the Bonnet Creek Presidentials that you can get for the price of a STUDIO. It's the equivalent of paying an extra $1000 a month in rent to avoid an hour long commute. Of course some people value their time that high and would pay it, but most people aren't that well off for that compromise to make sense.
> 
> My personal opinion/financial advice is to not waste the money on DVC in its current state and just load up what you save into your retirement fund. I feel like more people should put everything they earn above the 12% federal tax bracket into a traditional 401k/IRA accounts, retire early, live in a state with 0 income tax and live within the 12% federal tax bracket when you are old enough to pull out your retirement funds (80k for a married couple in 2020). Wyndham is a much better system to own in during your retirement years anyways. I'm only 31 years old but that's my plan. My teaching pension is supposed to pay out half my salary once I'm 56 until the day I die. Once we own a house, I'm pumping everything into my husband's 401k and getting each of us a traditional IRA on top of that and contributing the full $31,500 on top of my pension. It grows faster than mortgage interest anyways and the funds are protected in bankruptcy.
> 
> If each spouse has their own 401k/IRA accounts, they can contribute up to $51,000 a year before their income gets taxed. Why have 22% of it taxed now when you can put it away to be taxed only 12% later? So if you're not at a point where you're set for the rest of your life, DVC is a frivolous expense that you don't need to waste money on. I've been to every resort on property. Wyndham is the most economical and if you're looking for better quality, Marriott is the next step up. DVC is "set for life" status in my frugal opinion.


How many Wyndham points for a 2 bedroom presidential suite? Do they have 3 bedroom suites ? I assume a Canterbury come with points?


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2021)

CPNY said:


> How many Wyndham points for a 2 bedroom presidential suite? Do they have 3 bedroom suites ? I assume a Canterbury come with points?





			https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/content/dam/wyndham/wyndham-vacation-clubs/resorts/cw-bonnet-creek/cw-bonnet-creek-pc.pdf


----------



## CPNY (Feb 5, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/content/dam/wyndham/wyndham-vacation-clubs/resorts/cw-bonnet-creek/cw-bonnet-creek-pc.pdf


You’re always on it! Thank you. My sister in law wants a DVC, but I think a Wyndham may work better. She can trade into DVC with OGS or have a 3 bedroom presidential suite. Time to search the resale listings haha


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2021)

CPNY said:


> You’re always on it! Thank you. My sister in law wants a DVC, but I think a Wyndham may work better. She can trade into DVC with OGS or have a 3 bedroom presidential suite. Time to search the resale listings haha


THe only problem with trading in is that you will only ever find 1BR units. I don't think DVC deposits much else, do they? Also, I guess you can use Club Wyndham points from Bonnet Creek to trade into DVC through RCI? I know they have a regional block, but read that it doesn't apply to point mini systems.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 5, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> THe only problem with trading in is that you will only ever find 1BR units. I don't think DVC deposits much else, do they? Also, I guess you can use Club Wyndham points from Bonnet Creek to trade into DVC through RCI? I know they have a regional block, but read that it doesn't apply to point mini systems.


I believe the regional block doesn’t apply with Wyndham points. The one bedroom is fine for them when trading into DVC. The 2 or 3 presidential bedroom would be ideal for staying at bonnet creek. Now I’m going to be on the hunt for a cheap Canterbury for the low maint fee 

I’m trying to talk her out of buying a DVC. I even went as far as showing her condo listings in the area as a better alternative.


----------



## Dean (Feb 5, 2021)

CPNY said:


> I believe the regional block doesn’t apply with Wyndham points. The one bedroom is fine for them when trading into DVC. The 2 or 3 presidential bedroom would be ideal for staying at bonnet creek. Now I’m going to be on the hunt for a cheap Canterbury for the low maint fee
> 
> I’m trying to talk her out of buying a DVC. I even went as far as showing her condo listings in the area as a better alternative.


The regional block doesn't apply to any points mini systems but may to RCI points for some if they have a disqualifying week in their RCI points account.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 5, 2021)

Dean said:


> The regional block doesn't apply to any points mini systems but may to RCI points for some if they have a disqualifying week in their RCI points account.


The Wyndham would be their only ownership. I know the point values for DVC in RCI points can range anywhere from 23,500 (sale) to 85,000 for a one bedroom. Do you know how the DVC units are valued in Wyndham points? That would help in determining how many Wyndham points she would need for DVC and/or Wyndham Bonnett Creek week.


----------



## Dean (Feb 5, 2021)

CPNY said:


> The Wyndham would be their only ownership. I know the point values for DVC in RCI points can range anywhere from 23,500 (sale) to 85,000 for a one bedroom. Do you know how the DVC units are valued in Wyndham points? That would help in determining how many Wyndham points she would need for DVC and/or Wyndham Bonnett Creek week.


I don't know in Wyndham points and it varies for RCI points but it's very high and it varies by resort.  OKW & SSR are normally 85K RCI for a 1 BR but can be discounted at times.  It looks like those units are 105K Wyndham points for a 1 Br.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 5, 2021)

We love our BWV DVC for location, free transportation to parks, free parking when we have a car and (in past years) DME when we didn’t have a car. That said, all of the offsite TS we’ve stayed in were larger, had seating at the dining table for the number of people allowed to sleep in the unit, and were more upscale in finishes (updated more frequently). And of course when staying offsite, including at WBC, we don’t feel as much in the bubble and tend to eat at and visit different places besides WDW. We’ve stayed at WBC only once but enjoyed it a lot and are excited to be returning there in early March. 

If we were buying TS now, I’d buy Wyndham or Marriott. DVC is too expensive unless you plan to spend most of your stay in the parks or otherwise on WDW property (water parks, mini golf, pool,etc.)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 5, 2021)

I agree that DVC is at the top price right now, for whatever reason.  Covid didn't tank the values, but when we bought the values were the lowest.  I think we got OKW for $50 per point resale, and Saratoga was about $55 per point.  Granted, we don't get the benefits that buying direct gets.  

I remember Steamboat Bill here on TUG talking up the DVC contracts direct at the time we bought resale.  I think it was just ~ $80 per point and included the current use year's points for free.  That was Saratoga Springs, if I remember correctly.  So you can hope for a downturn in the economy.  That was only about 8 or ten years ago.  I am not good at looking for these older posts.  

 Look at what has happened with buying direct!  Holy moly they are getting their money now on those points.  Wish I had bought in 1991 when they built OKW.  I had no idea Disney had a timeshare program.  That happened to be our first trip.  I would have considered a purchase back then.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 5, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> If we were buying TS now, I’d buy Wyndham or Marriott. DVC is too expensive unless you plan to spend most of your stay in the parks or otherwise on WDW property


As it happens, this was exactly our thinking when we bought our first timeshare. We were looking for a week in February in a 2BR annually. Even back then, a resale DVC ownership to make that happen was big $$. The purchase was doable, though it was also a stretch, and it would mean committing to DVC for a good seven years to get real value out of it. At the time, we were not sure the kids wouldn't "age out" of Disney---some kids get tired of Disney once they hit teen/tween years, others don't. We decided to buy Wyndham instead---the much larger range of interesting resort locations and lower buy-in cost made up for not being "in the bubble."

I've never regretted that decision. Looking back on it, the kids didn't age out so much as our school/work breaks changed to make annual family trips to WDW a lot harder. We did manage to get some great exchanges back into DVC over the years, especially back when 2BRs were possible. So, we got the best of both worlds in some ways. But we've also had some fantastic vacations using our Wyndham points internally--a few in Orlando, but many other places too.


----------



## elaine (Feb 5, 2021)

And we went the other route. We bought a small DVC in 2007, which we used for studios to supplement RCI Orlando trades. In 2014, we asked our 2 youngest teens where they liked to vacation--both said WDW. DH said if he had to be in Orlando, he wanted to be at DVC, and didn't want to stay offsite. So, we sold our small contract (for a decent profit) and bought resale DVC-AKV. During Covid, we sold DVC-AKV in a few days for 20% more than resale purchase price. DVC is a big upfront payment but highly liquid. I was surprised during Covid that pricing actually increased!  YMMV, but DVC was very solid for us. My only complaint is high points for 2BR-for that, we still stayed offsite,  usually in a 3BR HGVC or M. Looking forward to trying the "almost in the bubble" BC soon.


----------



## Limace (Feb 5, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I agree that DVC is at the top price right now, for whatever reason. Covid didn't tank the values, but when we bought the values were the lowest. I think we got OKW for $50 per point resale, and Saratoga was about $55 per point. Granted, we don't get the benefits that buying direct gets.
> 
> I remember Steamboat Bill here on TUG talking up the DVC contracts direct at the time we bought resale. I think it was just ~ $80 per point and included the current use year's points for free. That was Saratoga Springs, if I remember correctly. So you can hope for a downturn in the economy. That was only about 8 or ten years ago. I am not good at looking for these older posts.
> 
> Look at what has happened with buying direct! Holy moly they are getting their money now on those points. Wish I had bought in 1991 when they built OKW. I had no idea Disney had a timeshare program. That happened to be our first trip. I would have considered a purchase back then.



I’d you bought long enough ago to get those prices my guess is your contracts are old enough to qualify for direct benefits?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Feb 5, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I agree that DVC is at the top price right now, for whatever reason.  Covid didn't tank the values, but when we bought the values were the lowest.  I think we got OKW for $50 per point resale, and Saratoga was about $55 per point.  Granted, we don't get the benefits that buying direct gets.
> 
> I remember Steamboat Bill here on TUG talking up the DVC contracts direct at the time we bought resale.  I think it was just ~ $80 per point and included the current use year's points for free.  That was Saratoga Springs, if I remember correctly.  So you can hope for a downturn in the economy.  That was only about 8 or ten years ago.  I am not good at looking for these older posts.
> 
> Look at what has happened with buying direct!  Holy moly they are getting their money now on those points.  Wish I had bought in 1991 when they built OKW.  I had no idea Disney had a timeshare program.  That happened to be our first trip.  I would have considered a purchase back then.


Was Steamboat Bill on Tug?  I remember him on mouseowners.com a lot and spoke to him quiet a lot during the "golden age" of DVC resale.  He was banned from mouseowners for some infraction and have not talked to him in years.  The good old days of SSR(most any DVC property) resale with 3 years of points.    Getting the full allotment of banked and current points for no maintenance fees.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 5, 2021)

I have no issues trading into SSR for about $1050/week for a 1 bedroom (including all exchange/maintenance fees). OKW can be a little more difficult. You have to do an ongoing search. I usually just use SSR/OKW/Bonnet Creek/Reunion for Orlando. Reunion is another Wyndham resort that is spread out on a golf course like SSR and has its own water park and 8 community pools. I mainly use Reunion for a staycation. I don't actually visit the parks while I stay there. It's a vacation in and of itself. When looking at point charts, the easiest way to calculate cost is $$ per thousand. With a Canterbury deed, it's $4.34 per thousand (Including the 64 cent program fee) using resale points. That's the lowest maintenance fee resort. A 2 bedroom presidential starts at 175,000 points, so you can get one for as little as $760 a week depending on where you own and when you travel.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Now I’m going to be on the hunt for a cheap Canterbury for the low maint fee


Is this possible. I suspect the low MF drives up the upfront purchase price. Kind of like how it is with WKV vs SVV on the Vistana side.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 5, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Is this possible. I suspect the low MF drives up the upfront purchase price. Kind of like how it is with WKV vs SVV on the Vistana side.


I would not spend WKV money on a Wyndham, I’d buy a WKV. Geez, I thought Wyndham points were always free.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2021)

CPNY said:


> I would not spend WKV money on a Wyndham, I’d buy a WKV. Geez, I thought Wyndham points were always free.


Well, I am sure they aren't close to WKV prices. I don't really know the prices. But it may be more like a few thousand vs freebie. Someone with more knowledge of Wyndham resale would have to weigh in.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 5, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Well, I am sure they aren't close to WKV prices. I don't really know the prices. But it may be more like a few thousand vs freebie. Someone with more knowledge of Wyndham resale would have to weigh in.


I’m going to research it with my sister in law. WBC may be perfect for Disney trips. While I’m loving the Savannah view, the Sheraton was much more comfortable. I can see myself preferring OKW if I come back to a DVC property, based off the reviews of the room sizes there. I was happy with that Amelia two bedroom. They gave me the same room as last week


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 5, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Is this possible. I suspect the low MF drives up the upfront purchase price. Kind of like how it is with WKV vs SVV on the Vistana side.





CPNY said:


> I would not spend WKV money on a Wyndham, I’d buy a WKV. Geez, I thought Wyndham points were always free.



Bali hai and Canterbury have really low MF, but are the most expensive to own. You do save what you paid in MF within 5-10 years and Wyndham deeds dont expire so they are worth what you paid for them when you go to resell them. Those 2 resorts are really sought after by Wyndham owners so they are super competitive when  bidding for them.

If you just want a simple low MF deed that is easy to find, just go with Grand Desert. That's where I mostly own, resale of course. If i had to do it again, i would have just dished out the money for bali hai or canterbury.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 5, 2021)

CPNY said:


> I’m going to research it with my sister in law. WBC may be perfect for Disney trips. While I’m loving the Savannah view, the Sheraton was much more comfortable. I can see myself preferring OKW if I come back to a DVC property, based off the reviews of the room sizes there. I was happy with that Amelia two bedroom. They gave me the same room as last week


 If you're considering Wyndham points for Orlando, try renting at both WBC and Reunion first. Less people know about Reunion, but it's a really nice resort. They only have 3 bedrooms, but the rooms are presidential quality for less points than a 3 bedroom deluxe at WBC. The main hotel has a rooftop pool and steakhouse facing WDW fireworks on the 11th floor.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 5, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> If you're considering Wyndham points for Orlando, try renting at both WBC and Reunion first. Less people know about Reunion, but it's a really nice resort. They only have 3 bedrooms, but the rooms are presidential quality for less points than a 3 bedroom deluxe at WBC. The main hotel has a rooftop pool and steakhouse facing WDW fireworks on the 11th floor.


Well then, rooftop and firework facing works for me I’ll def check out reunion. I just picked up an RCI points account for DVC trades. If I can easily get WBC or Reunion with RCI points I may be all set. The 3 bedroom is appealing for when I travel with my brothers family


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 5, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Well then, rooftop and firework facing works for me I’ll def check out reunion. I just picked up an RCI points account for DVC trades. If I can easily get WBC or Reunion with RCI points I may be all set. The 3 bedroom is appealing for when I travel with my brothers family



Just keep in mind, you're staying in the villas and not the hotel with RCI points, so you have to drive up to the hotel from your villa. I filmed most of the community pools and put them on my Youtube channel last time I was there. The rooftop pool was closed when I was there though. I also don't have footage of the waterpark because there are already tons of videos of it.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 6, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Just keep in mind, you're staying in the villas and not the hotel with RCI points, so you have to drive up to the hotel from your villa. I filmed most of the community pools and put them on my Youtube channel last time I was there. The rooftop pool was closed when I was there though. I also don't have footage of the waterpark because there are already tons of videos of it.


This is great, I’ll check it out


----------



## AnnieBets (Feb 6, 2021)

I went to a Wyndham presentation last week and was offered $30,000 toward Wyndham points for my 210 OKW points.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 6, 2021)

AnnieBets said:


> I went to a Wyndham presentation last week and was offered $30,000 toward Wyndham points for my 210 OKW points.


I’ll transfer you 30K worth of Wyndham points for your 210 OKW points too lol. Hold up while I go get them for free on eBay hahah.


----------



## AnnieBets (Feb 6, 2021)

That is about what I figured.


----------



## elaine (Feb 6, 2021)

You can easily resale your okw for about $20k, and then get free/low cost Wyndham points!


----------



## AnnieBets (Feb 7, 2021)

elaine said:


> You can easily resale your okw for about $20k, and then get free/low cost Wyndham points!


Right now I’m too busy using them to want to sell them. Maybe in a couple of years.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 7, 2021)

Here is a good video on Youtube that also shows why I personally like the facilities at Wyndham Reunion more for my daughter than DVC. Keep in mind a nice 3 bedroom unit usually costs me about $130-$150 a night (weeknights). This is just the waterpark, there are 8 more community pools you also have access to.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 7, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Here is a good video on Youtube that also shows why I personally like the facilities at Wyndham Reunion more for my daughter than DVC. Keep in mind a nice 3 bedroom unit usually costs me about $130-$150 a night (weeknights). This is just the waterpark, there are 8 more community pools you also have access to.


YouTube is great  You can check places out to help you decide where to go.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 8, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> YouTube is great  You can check places out to help you decide where to go.


I know right? Destination Timeshare is my favorite channel <3


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 9, 2021)

I might be staying at Reunion during Spring break if cases are down. I have it booked because it was on sale ($97 worth of maintenance fees a night). I might just film everything to show just why I like Club Wyndham over DVC. I can also stay at OKW and SSR pretty easily for $1050/week using an ongoing search via RCI with my buy in costs being only a few hundred dollars for my Club Wyndham Grand Desert deeds vs $20,000 for SSR points. I equate 1 night in a studio using DVC to costing about $130-$150 a night (buy in + annual dues), so a 1500 sq foot 3 bedroom deluxe (weeknights) at Reunion costs the same amount or less than a dinky 350 sq foot DVC studio (weeknights), and you get free admission to a small waterpark that is supposed to be renovated soon (extra slides/wave pool).

I really think DVC is an emotional purchase and not a logical one if you like to travel to Orlando a lot. I can get about 4-5 weeks of vacation time at Reunion/BC for about $2800/year. Obviously I use my points elsewhere, mainly the FL beach resorts, but Wyndham points easily stretch that far.


----------

